# OOOO no!



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Dads been "helping" a lot at the beginning of this year well trying to anyway. Ive just checked through my books ... Hope is due tomorrow!!!! Im so anxious shes cleaning herself a lot at the moment so im now going into watch mode! My heart is racing! I hope shes starting her labour i cant wait to see whats in her belly!!!!:hello1::hello1: Ill keep everyone updated asap! I hope this isnt a false alarm!  Ill be on every now and again to update the thread if anything new pops up! x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH YAY!!!! That is so exciting! I am pumped for you!!!! Good luck and I hope everything goes amazing, which I am sure it will! Definitely kepp us updated!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck to you and the mum,hope all goes ok.Will be watching for news


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

good luck, can't wait to found out how many she has.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

okay, now you have me glued to Chi Ppl web site! LOL!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

how exciting!!
good luck! cant wait for pics


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Im still waiting! *eyes wide open* Lol Therese i am too! lol Theres big patches of fluid in her bedding but no milk or her vuvla hasnt dilated yet! But im anxious! Its going to be a longgg night!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cant wait cant wait!!! :albino: hope theres 9213790123 of them! hehehe


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Robyn thats soooo exciting.. i hope its sooner rather than later.. meaning not at 4am coz i'll be asleep!!!!! So excited for you... give her kisses and strokes from us and tell her hhheee heeee hooooo heee heee heee hoooo. and tell tiny get in there my son ha ha ha ha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG Robyn thats soooo exciting.. i hope its sooner rather than later.. meaning not at 4am coz i'll be asleep!!!!! So excited for you... give her kisses and strokes from us and tell her hhheee heeee hooooo heee heee heee hoooo. and tell tiny get in there my son ha ha ha ha


Lol Sarah you make me laugh! Im going to run now and try and take photos of her belly quick! Im staying up with her all night ive put my sofa bed next to her big crate so its going to be a late and tiring night  Tiny gave you a high five! lol She said thanks for the moral support! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man thank god its bank holiday weekend.. its going to be a busy Easter for you!! Im so excited ha ha i wish i was there to heee heee hoooo with her lol bless her little cotton socks.. you have to tell us whats going on! Well me anyway because ill be getting all nervous for you lol

You never know it could be quick... although with all them pups thats wishful thinking.. she's gonna be knackered.. 

is she nesting yet?????

Pictures are good!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man thank god its bank holiday weekend.. its going to be a busy Easter for you!! Im so excited ha ha i wish i was there to heee heee hoooo with her lol bless her little cotton socks.. you have to tell us whats going on! Well me anyway because ill be getting all nervous for you lol
> 
> You never know it could be quick... although with all them pups thats wishful thinking.. she's gonna be knackered..
> 
> ...


YEs Sarah shes now starting to nest. She did have Fifi for moral support theyre like best friends but i took her away when i noticed her leaking a small amount of fluids. Ill try and keep you updated depending on the time! She hasnt eaten today either so it may all just happen quickly! lol Im now uploading some new pictures ive just taken and ill post them in a fresh thread in about 2 minutes! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> YEs Sarah shes now starting to nest. She did have Fifi for moral support theyre like best friends but i took her away when i noticed her leaking a small amount of fluids. Ill try and keep you updated depending on the time! She hasnt eaten today either so it may all just happen quickly! lol Im now uploading some new pictures ive just taken and ill post them in a fresh thread in about 2 minutes! x


Ah bless fifi.. she prob feels left out as shes not getting mummy tonight ha ha ha ha.. poor little mite. OH im so excited for you ha ha ha ha i feel like im having a baby.. loil ok ill go back to watching dorothy and singing along!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> cant wait cant wait!!! :albino: hope theres 9213790123 of them! hehehe


Haha Pidge i hope not! lol hehe That'd a whole load of puppies! I could populate the world lol eveyrone would be getting free chihuahua puppies with Macdonalds or something  lmao! 



Daisydoo said:


> Ah bless fifi.. she prob feels left out as shes not getting mummy tonight ha ha ha ha.. poor little mite. OH im so excited for you ha ha ha ha i feel like im having a baby.. loil ok ill go back to watching dorothy and singing along!


Haha yes poor little Fifi she still gets loads of cuddles :love7: lol!! Me too! You've been included as much as Hope in this "journey" lol You can be their auntie lol Hopes their mummy and so am i lol  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha yes poor little Fifi she still gets loads of cuddles :love7: lol!! Me too! You've been included as much as Hope in this "journey" lol You can be their auntie lol Hopes their mummy and so am i lol  x


ah yay :hello1::hello1: i love being an auntie!! we have everything crossed for you here!! im gonna start getting impatient and wanting her to get a move on lol xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> ah yay :hello1::hello1: i love being an auntie!! we have everything crossed for you here!! im gonna start getting impatient and wanting her to get a move on lol xx


Haha if you really want to be you can be  I know shes now decided to go to sleep:foxes15: "Hope wake up and have puppies!" lol xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So how is it going has she had them.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure daisy had sympathy for hope last night as she got me up at 2 and 4 with an upset stomach. Serves me right for giving her something from the dog delhi am i auntie yet? How was the night? X


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Qick update. I have heard from Robyn, and Hope has had 4 puppies so far and is still in labour so could be more to come. They have been up all night bless them! If i hear anymore I will let you know!

Hw exciting!! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

omg bless her she must be so so so tired.. love her x


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ahh how exciting and how tiring for them. Crossing my fingers and toes that all arrive safely and healthy. Can't wait to see piccies.

Joy xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr 4 so far!! i cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Qick update. I have heard from Robyn, and Hope has had 4 puppies so far and is still in labour so could be more to come. They have been up all night bless them! If i hear anymore I will let you know!
> 
> Hw exciting!! x


Thanks Rachel! Sorry to have kept you up texting you all night  Shes doing great been out and bought her a new bed and everything this morning ill take some photos soon! x



Daisydoo said:


> omg bless her she must be so so so tired.. love her x





Neve38 said:


> Ahh how exciting and how tiring for them. Crossing my fingers and toes that all arrive safely and healthy. Can't wait to see piccies.
> 
> Joy xx





*Princess* said:


> awwr 4 so far!! i cant wait to see pics xx



Thanks Everyone! I am Shattered! I feel asleep sat in her crate lol! Dont worry its a big play pen not a small dog crate! lol Yes 4 so far the vets coming out to scan her to see how shes doing if theres any more in there x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> OMG Robyn thats soooo exciting.. i hope its sooner rather than later.. meaning not at 4am coz i'll be asleep!!!!!


Sarah it finally started from 2-6am ! And shes still a bit restless! lol x

p.s. She said thanks for the moral support! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

fingers crossed she and the pups are ok x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Your more than welcome cheeky!! I think i was worrying as much as you!
Glad Hope is ok. Look forward to hearing if there will be anymore to come x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was awake ha ha we're really happy for you. Give her kisses from us. Did she need any help? Well done you!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks *everyone *she has no milk at the moment as far as i can tell so im worrying a bit but im sure it'll come soon! Shes still semi-in labour so she might not be finished yet! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

i'd be worrying to. Hope her hormones kick in soon and she can nurse the pups x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Robyn, got you and Hope in our thoughts and prayers this morning.. Can't wait to see the babies..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh i hope her milk comes in soon. She must be so so exhausted. Hopefully it'll all be finished soon. X


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> i'd be worrying to. Hope her hormones kick in soon and she can nurse the pups x


Yep me too! I dont want to loose any after a good birth! Im giving her loads of fluids and supplements so hopefully *fingers crossed* x



chideb said:


> Oh Robyn, got you and Hope in our thoughts and prayers this morning.. Can't wait to see the babies..


Thank you Deb it really is much appriciated! I have a Hope Junior  One white paw and a slight white chest! But its a boy lol Ill ship him your way in 9 weeks time! lol x



Daisydoo said:


> Oh i hope her milk comes in soon. She must be so so exhausted. Hopefully it'll all be finished soon. X


Thanks Sarah me too! We're both rather knackered! I feel sorry for Rachel! I was texting her at random moments in the night with news! I think she was more worried than me!  x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She is lactating! Thank the Lord! lol Ive just checked and her mammary glands are very sweeled and the puppies have been eaten  Now im over the moon hopefully its nearly all finished! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Phew, great news x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Phewww indeed! lol I must have checked after they'd finished eating lol! She's eating, drinking and alreayd been out to the loo this morning .. Well Afternoon lol x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

just got in from work....fantastic news congratulations......try and get some rest and post pictures as soon as poss lol x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Kim! I was about to email you like 4am this morning to say she'd started having puppies but i was just soo tired! lol Thanks im having an early night tonight for definate! lol Im just waiting for the camera to charge! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah yay well done mummy hope and well done humummy to. Do i have nieces and nephews? Man i wish they were long haired x x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats coz she is a mum we have it inbuilt to panic


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol haha Sarah im proud to announce you have 3 new nephews and 1 niece! I have a mini Hope (Boy), a pure white (Girl), Two honey/chocolate masked (boys) lol Congrats to you!!  x

Im just uploading a quick pic i snapped on my mobile


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Lol haha Sarah im proud to announce you have 3 new nephews and 1 niece! I have a mini Hope (Boy), a pure white (Girl), Two honey/chocolate masked (boys) lol Congrats to you!!  x
> 
> Im just uploading a quick pic i snapped on my mobile


Yay for boys! :hello1::hello1::hello1: Yay for the girl! :hello1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Yay for boys! :hello1::hello1::hello1: Yay for the girl! :hello1:


Aww thanks! I dont think i'll be keeping one. I was really hoping for a Chocolate! Im just uploading two new pictures theyre such poor quality!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

yay! congrats


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you!!! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyone is so impatient for photos ... so heres few ive just taken! Theyre of the worst quality from my phone lol Ill follow up wiht some better ones later! The Pure White girl is really boggling my mind! lol 

Puppies









Hope & Babies









Enjoy  lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww!! so cute
one of the fawn ones looks like he has a white heart shape on the back of his neck!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

ooo they look a very good size...nice and sturdy fantastic....give them all a big sloppy kiss from auntie Kim x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> aww!! so cute
> one of the fawn ones looks like he has a white heart shape on the back of his neck!!


Yep he does indeed! Thanks them two boys have chocolate muzzles! and white paws! Mini-Tinys lol



mad dog woman said:


> ooo they look a very good size...nice and sturdy fantastic....give them all a big sloppy kiss from auntie Kim x


Thank you! Theyre a lovely size! aww thanks ill pass them on! x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG how cute, glad everything went fine, well done hope you'll be a great mummy lol.
i bet your relieved the labour is over now, hope it all goes well from now on. give hope a big kiss from us all X


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww so cute. Cant wait to see them grow up. 

So is she all done now? Shes going to be a busy mummy with 4 lil ones! So sweet x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Can't wait for more pics.


Thanks! Ill try my best for some more! 



tulula's mum said:


> OMG how cute, glad everything went fine, well done hope you'll be a great mummy lol.
> i bet your relieved the labour is over now, hope it all goes well from now on. give hope a big kiss from us all X


Thank you Tracey did you see the Tulula in there? lol Thank you very much  x



rache said:


> Aww so cute. Cant wait to see them grow up.
> 
> So is she all done now? Shes going to be a busy mummy with 4 lil ones! So sweet x


I think shes done! 4's a good amount shes all calm and relaxing we'll have to wait and see what time does  Thank you Rachel i love th Hope & Tiny juniors shame their boys! lol x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww Robyn.. while I really am glad to see "any" pics, please post some more soon! And it was so very thoughtful of Hope to have me a little boy that is black with the white sock like her. She knew I was waiting! lol In honor of his mother, I think I would call him "Hopper!" Since he was born on Easter, the name is fitting for his mom and his birthday!

I am so thankful everyone is doing well, pups are eating, and all are safely here. The Lord answers prayers.. You guys all need some rest, but try to posts some more pics later today. Blessings, Deb


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Aww Robyn.. while I really am glad to see "any" pics, please post some more soon! And it was so very thoughtful of Hope to have me a little boy that is black with the white sock like her. She knew I was waiting! lol In honor of his mother, I think I would call him "Hopper!" Since he was born on Easter, the name is fitting for his mom and his birthday!
> 
> I am so thankful everyone is doing well, pups are eating, and all are safely here. The Lord answers prayers.. You guys all need some rest, but try to posts some more pics later today. Blessings, Deb


Thanks Deb i knew you'd like a quick photo! Haha i love it that is offically his name! He was born at 6.34am i think lol not even 12hours old and hes named! 
Thank you again, you made me smile with this post! We're so grateful to have so much support and love! Robyn x


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww! I was so excited reading this post for the first 7 pages, LOL! Gave me flashbacks to Eleanors birth, it was all so exciting/anxious at the same time and then there's that 'Awwwww..!!!' moment when everythings finished and everybody's settled...

You better update a LOT with pix, with my trio going to their new homes soon I'm gonna have major puppy withdrawl and I'm gonna have to live vicariously through someone!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Lol haha Sarah im proud to announce you have 3 new nephews and 1 niece! I have a mini Hope (Boy), a pure white (Girl), Two honey/chocolate masked (boys) lol Congrats to you!!  x
> 
> Im just uploading a quick pic i snapped on my mobile


Ah yay thank you.. i'm so proud... ha ha oh i do need a nephew tooo ha ha ha.. Is she being a good mummy.. bless her!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Everyone is so impatient for photos ... so heres few ive just taken! Theyre of the worst quality from my phone lol Ill follow up wiht some better ones later! The Pure White girl is really boggling my mind! lol
> 
> Puppies
> 
> ...


impatients.. shhhh what you talking about.. from what i can see they're cute babies.. auntie sarah and daisy are v v excited


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done hope i had a feeling there would be 4!!!!

All looking well !!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ohhhhh, babies! Congrats! I can't really see the pics, but I bet they are beautiful! Hope all is going well. Update as you can.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Robyn, where are the puppy pics for today?? I need my fix!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Well this was an exciting couple of days I missed. So happy for you and your new pups. 3 boys and a girl how wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

YAY BABIES!!!!! 

I can't believe i missed sharing all this excitement with you hun, hadn't been on here over the easter hols. I am so pleased for you and hope. She sounds like she has done an amazing job bless her!! I kept forgetting to breathe whilst reading through this thread and couldnt get to the next page quick enough lmoa. I'm so pleased they are all ok  We are sending them lots of hope and strength along with lots of kisses and cuddles. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh congrats!!
Hope mum and babies are doing well. xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your well wishes! We have since delivered more babies!!! Shes doing well at the moment as are her puppies. Ill make a new thread and update everyone properly soon! x 

P.s. Thanks to all the support everyone on this Forum have provided us with x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

More babies oh my god i thought she was done. Well done hope x x


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

awww yay more babies! She is doing well. Good luck xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> More babies oh my god i thought she was done. Well done hope x x





DwalisGems said:


> awww yay more babies! She is doing well. Good luck xx


Thanks! It was a bit difficult but we (Hope and me lol) are pulling through it and it was a major shock! x


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thanks! It was a bit difficult but we (Hope and me lol) are pulling through it and it was a major shock! x


how many are we up to ?  xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Cant wait for pics Robyn!

When you have got over the shock of it all tho, no rush xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Robyn..OMGosh !! Congratulations !! What a weekend .


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

DwalisGems said:


> how many are we up to ?  xx


Haha well it was a surprise for me! So you'll have to wait for the shock ... More than 5 lol x



rache said:


> Cant wait for pics Robyn!
> 
> When you have got over the shock of it all tho, no rush xx


Thanks Haha dont worry once i know everythigns stable and safe ill update with loads of pictures! And Ill shock you with her litter! lol xx



rubia said:


> Robyn..OMGosh !! Congratulations !! What a weekend .


Haha indeed i was busy, well i still am and im soo tired! Im trying to catch up its like ive missed a week on here! lol


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG i can't stand the suspense, and can't wait to see more pics. hope everything is ok.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> OMG i can't stand the suspense, and can't wait to see more pics. hope everything is ok.


Haha thanks Tracey! Things are looking up a lot now! This "half" of her litter is a lot smaller and whimpy looking but otherwise theyre getting better and its all looking great at the moment!


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

More than 5!!!.......... Go hope!! lol i can't take this anymore lol so how u feel i do not know lol xxx


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

cant believe i missed all the excitement! congrats to you and hope! how many babies are there!!

xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good grief where have I been?? I am SO curious to see how many she actually delivered! I'm glad you guys are doing well - now share some pics so we can see & count! LOL Congrats btw!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, Robyn... have been wondering why no new photos of the pups.. Now I know! Will be staying a prayer for the tiny ones and Hope.. There must be 8 pups...right???
Blessings, Deb


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha thanks Tracey! Things are looking up a lot now! This "half" of her litter is a lot smaller and whimpy looking but otherwise theyre getting better and its all looking great at the moment!


How many total? How are things going? Hope all is well


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww.they look so sweet.How many do we have all together.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How is Hope, the babies ??


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh wow last time i was on here she had only had 4 babies. I hope HOPE all is well. Toby has his teeny tiny paws crossed for you.


----------

